# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  das Thread von Uwe.GK

## Helmut.2

Hallo Holger,

Das Thread von Uwe.GK stimmt was nicht, alle anderen gehen bei mir auf dem PC Problem los!

Immer wenn ich diesen Thread von Uwe.GK aufmache geht ein kleines Fenster auf und darauf steht:

*Ausführen des Skript abbrechen?*

*Ein Skript auf dieser Seite verursacht eine Verzögerung im Internet Explorer. Falls das Skript weiter ausgeführt werden wird, verlängert sich die Antwort Zeiten des Computers eventuell erheblich!*

Was könnte hier die Ursache sein? hat Uwe.GK etwas auf sein Thread eingebracht das dieses verursachen könnte?

Ich dankr für deine Mühe dies zu klären und verbleibe

mit lieben Grüssen

Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Helmut,

ist bei mir genauso...

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Ebenso*

Hallo, auch bei mir. Habe dann nach längerer Zeit auf yes gedrückt.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo,

Uwes Beitrag war mit Steuerzeichen (wohl aus WORD) gespickt, die dort nicht hingehörten. Ich habe sie entfernt und hoffentlich dabei nichts übersehen. Geht's jetzt?
Über die Nichtzulässigkeit des Importierens von WORD-Dateien haben wir schon mehrfach geschrieben und werden wohl auch in Zukunft noch zu schreiben haben.

Ralf

----------


## Holger

Vgl. FAQ #5

Viele Grüße

Holger

----------


## Helmut.2

Danke Ralf,

läuft wieder als nichts gewesen währe!

Gruß, Helmut

----------

